# Transmission Issues



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for a second opinion from another dealer?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The complaint is consistent with incorrect fluid level.....too low....oil pump picks up air and all apply (hydraulic) pressure is lost.
Air purges, like immediatly after a turn or brake application, as soon as the pickup is again immersed, pressure is restored, trans re-engages.

At very least, the dealer should be verifying fluid level.....long term operation will burn the clutches.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What idiot decided to get rid of the dipstick, refuse to buy an AT until they put it back.

Was a trick back in the 50's with that almost bulletproof hydramatic, dump out about three quarts of AT fluid, more slippage in the torque converter, but would take off like a bat on a drag strip. Of course, after a couple of tries, had to replace the AT, but if you didn't do this, wouldn't win a two buck trophy you could brag about. 

Back then cost 150 bucks to have it professionally rebuilt, but if you could DIY, was around 60 bucks, low hydraulic pressure would also fry the clutches. Expensive parts was the governor, modulator, and the control valve, with this new crap, pardon me for calling what it is, these parts were replaced by cheap control valves and an 89 cent microcontroller. But the replacement cost is nothing short of outrageous. 

Not only the torque converter, but all of those clutch plates besides plus the housings. And made it extremely inconvenient to check you fluid levels. 

You didn't lose any of these parts, could all be found at the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

The thing that gets me is I took the car in one time previously and asked them point blank if the transmission fluid was properly filled up and they swore up and down that the levels where correct.

I got a call in the afternoon essentially confessing that yes the fluid was low for months and thousands of miles. I am of course beyond upset.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Just Wow!! 

Sounds like it's time to call the toll free number in the back of your OM and open an incident with GM. Gather all records of this issue with dates, times, and contact persons. Also, it wouldn't hurt to PM the Chevy Customer Care folks here to get help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> The thing that gets me is I took the car in one time previously and asked them point blank if the transmission fluid was properly filled up and they swore up and down that the levels where correct.
> 
> I got a call in the afternoon essentially confessing that yes the fluid was low for months and thousands of miles. I am of course beyond upset.




Hey Daisy81,

I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you and I understand how this is frustrating with your Cruze. We want you to have a reliable vehicle as you travel out of state for work. I understand that you are currently working with the dealership for the transmission, but if you would like any additional assistance we are just a private message away. We would be happy to look into this for you!

Kindly,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Daisy81,
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you and I understand how this is frustrating with your Cruze. We want you to have a reliable vehicle as you travel out of state for work. I understand that you are currently working with the dealership for the transmission, but if you would like any additional assistance we are just a private message away. We would be happy to look into this for you!
> 
> ...


I appreciate it.

I cruise around in my Cruze :th_coolio: a lot up and down the East Coast for work. I have been following the service schedule and in this case even flushed the transmission fluid a little early based on primarily highway driving and not a lot of stop and go driving.

I trusted this dealership especially with a fluid that I don't have a means to check myself.

On the drive into the job site today the Cruise did well even with me putting it through it's paces to shake out any bugs by varying the speed and RPM trying to make it fail the way it has been previously. The thing is even now that it seems fixed what about hidden damage? I'm less then 500 miles away from 90,000 miles on my Cruze. I'm worried now that my transmission has been abused by improper service because of either incompetence or not wanting to admit the mistake that it will fail and cost me an arm and a leg when the warranty is up.

I like the sales staff at my dealership but the service techs need to be fired.

I have to get back to work. I'll post the video tonight so you all can see what it was doing. I'll PM you Cristina later tonight when I am home too. Thank you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is from the shop manual, keys here, the engine must be running and gone through the gears to fill up all those air pockets, also key is temperature, has to be dripping out of the fill out at essentially room temperature. Not hot, transmission fluid really expands with temperature.

If they did not follow these instructions will be low on fluid, and your clutches may be badly worn. Cure? New transmission. 

"
*Transmission Fluid Level and Condition Check* 

This procedure checks both the transmission fluid level, as well as the condition of the fluid itself.

More information, including an instructional video, can be found at the following GM training websites: www.gmtraining.com: 17041.62V - 6-Speed Automatic Transmission Fluid Checking and Filling Procedures, www.gmtrainingcollege.com: A26021.01T - Check and Fill Procedure for 6-Speed Automatic Transmissions.

*Caution:* Use Dexron VI transmission fluid only. Failure to use the proper fluid may result in transmission internal damage.

*Note:* Ensure the transmission has enough fluid in it to safely start the vehicle without damaging the transmission. With the vehicle off and the transmission fluid temperature at approximately 20-25°C (68-77°F) there must be at least enough fluid to drain out of the fluid level hole. This will ensure that there is enough fluid in the sump to fill the components once the vehicle is started.

*Non Dipstick Level Checking Procedure* 



Start the engine.
Depress the brake pedal and move the shift lever through each gear range, pausing for about 3 seconds in each range. Then move the shift lever back to PARK (P).
Allow the engine to idle 500-800 rpm for at least 3 minutes to allow any fluid foaming to dissipate and the fluid level to stabilize. Release the brake pedal.
*Note:* If the TFT reading is not at the required temperature, allow the vehicle to cool, or operate the vehicle until the appropriate TFT is reached. If the fluid temperature is below the specified range, perform the following procedure to raise the fluid temperature to the specification.

Drive the vehicle in second gear until the fluid temperature is at the specified temperature.




Keep the engine running and observe the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) using the Driver Information Center or a scan tool.
*Caution:* The transmission fluid level must be checked when the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) is at 85-95°C (185-203°F). If the TFT is not at this temperature, operate the vehicle or allow the fluid to cool as required. Setting the fluid level with a TFT outside this temperature will result in either an under or over-filled transmission. TFT 95°C under-filled, TFT 85°C over-filled. An under-filled transmission will cause premature component wear or damage. An over-filled transmission will cause fluid to discharge out the vent tube, fluid foaming, or pump cavitation.




Raise the vehicle on a hoist. The vehicle must be level, with the engine running and the shift lever in the PARK range.
 












While the vehicle is idling, remove the oil level set plug. Allow any fluid to drain.
*Oil Level Plug (1)* 



If the fluid is flowing as a steady stream, wait until the fluid begins to drip.
If no fluid comes out, add fluid until fluid drips out.


Inspect the fluid color. The fluid should be red or dark brown.



If the fluid color is very dark or black and has a burnt odor, inspect the fluid for excessive metal particles or other debris. A small amount of "friction" material is a "normal" condition. If large pieces and/or metal particles are noted in the fluid, flush the oil cooler and cooler lines and overhaul the transmission. If there are no signs of transmission internal damage noted, replace the fluid, repair the oil cooler, and flush the cooler lines.
Fluid that is cloudy or milky or appears to be contaminated with water indicates engine coolant or water contamination. Refer to Engine Coolant/Water in Transmission See: Transmission and Drivetrain\Automatic Transmission/Transaxle\Testing and Inspection\Symptom Related Diagnostic Procedures\Engine Coolant/Water in Transmission.



Inspect for external leaks. Refer to Fluid Leak Diagnosis See: Transmission and Drivetrain\Automatic Transmission/Transaxle\Testing and Inspection\Symptom Related Diagnostic Procedures\Fluid Leak Diagnosis.
If the fluid was changed, reset the transmission oil life monitor if applicable.
*Dipstick Level Checking Procedure (If equipped)* 



Park the vehicle on a level surface, apply the parking brake and place the shift lever in PARK (P). Start the engine.
Depress the brake pedal and move the shift lever through each gear range, pausing for about 3 seconds in each range. Then move the shift lever back to PARK (P).
Allow the engine to idle 500-800 rpm for at least 3 minutes to allow any fluid foaming to dissipate and the fluid level to stabilize. Release the brake pedal.
Keep the engine running and observe the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) using the Driver Information Center or a scan tool.
*Caution:* The transmission fluid level must be checked when the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) is at 85-95°C (185-203°F). If the TFT is not at this temperature, operate the vehicle or allow the fluid to cool as required. Setting the fluid level with a TFT outside this temperature will result in either an under or over-filled transmission. TFT 95°C under-filled, TFT 85°C over-filled. An under-filled transmission will cause premature component wear or damage. An over-filled transmission will cause fluid to discharge out the vent tube, fluid foaming, or pump cavitation.

*Note:* 



If the TFT reading is not at the required temperature, allow the vehicle to cool, or operate the vehicle until the appropriate TFT is reached. If the fluid temperature is below the specified range, perform the following procedure to raise the fluid temperature to the specification.
Check the transmission fluid level when the TFT is at between 85-95°C (185-203°F). The fluid level rises as fluid temperature increases, so it is important to ensure the transmission fluid temperature is at the specified temperature. Drive the vehicle in second gear until the fluid temperature is at the specified temperature.


The vehicle must be level, with the engine running and the shift lever in the PARK range.
Remove the dipstick and wipe it with a clean rag or paper towel.
Inspect the fluid color. The fluid should be red or dark brown.



If the fluid color is very dark or black and has a burnt odor, inspect the fluid for excessive metal particles or other debris. A small amount of "friction" material is a "normal" condition. If large pieces and/or metal particles are noted in the fluid, flush the oil cooler and cooler lines and overhaul the transmission. If there are no signs of transmission internal damage noted, replace the fluid, repair the oil cooler, and flush the cooler lines.
Fluid that is cloudy or milky or appears to be contaminated with water indicates engine coolant or water contamination. Refer to Engine Coolant/Water in Transmission See: Transmission and Drivetrain\Automatic Transmission/Transaxle\Testing and Inspection\Symptom Related Diagnostic Procedures\Engine Coolant/Water in Transmission.



Install the dipstick. Wait three seconds and then remove it again.
*Note:* Always check the fluid level at least twice. Consistent readings are important to maintaining proper fluid level. If inconsistent readings are noted, inspect the transmission vent cap to ensure it is clean and unclogged.

*Note:* It is not necessary to get the fluid level all the way up to the MAX mark. Anywhere within the crosshatch band is acceptable.




Check both sides of the dipstick and read the lower level.
Install and remove the dipstick again to verify the reading.
*Note:* Do not add more than one half pint (0.25L) at a time without rechecking the level. Once the oil is on the dipstick bullet, it will not take much more fluid to raise the fluid level into the crosshatch band. Do not overfill. Also, if the fluid level is low, inspect the transmission for leaks. Refer to Fluid Leak Diagnosis See: Transmission and Drivetrain\Automatic Transmission/Transaxle\Testing and Inspection\Symptom Related Diagnostic Procedures\Fluid Leak Diagnosis.




If the fluid level is not within the crosshatch band, and the transmission temperature is at 90°C (194°F), add or drain fluid as necessary to bring the level into the crosshatch band. If the fluid level is low, add only enough fluid to bring the level into the crosshatch band.
If the fluid level is in the acceptable range, install the dipstick.
If the fluid was changed, reset the transmission oil life monitor if applicable.
*Fluid Condition Inspection* 



Inspect the fluid color. The fluid should be red in color. The fluid may also turn brown form normal use, and does not always indicate contamination.
*Note:* Fluid that is very dark or black and has a burnt odor usually indicates contamination or overheating."


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, first vehicle with an AT was a 49 Olds 98, talk about a long dipstick tube, way in the back to the engine compartment, 88 Supra is the same way.

On 80's Japanese and even German vehicles with FWD, all they had to do was to drill a hole in the housing and put a very short dipstick in that hole.

So why can't they do this with the Cruze? Maybe if GM has to replace a bunch of AT's, they will drill that hole. Then you would run them hot, and fill up to the hot mark, so much simpler, so much logical, somebody at GM is smoking crack. Also very easy to check, just be on level ground. With no fluid dripping on your face.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> I cruise around in my Cruze :th_coolio: a lot up and down the East Coast for work. I have been following the service schedule and in this case even flushed the transmission fluid a little early based on primarily highway driving and not a lot of stop and go driving.
> 
> ...



I am sorry for the frustrations this has caused you, Daisy81. We definitely want to look into this situation for you. I look forward to hearing from you and will keep an eye out for your response. 

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I am sorry for the frustrations this has caused you, Daisy81. We definitely want to look into this situation for you. I look forward to hearing from you and will keep an eye out for your response.
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


My apologies. I'll try to reach out tonight. I have been back and forward between Winchester VA and Rockville MD each day. Tiring would be the word I would choose.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> My apologies. I'll try to reach out tonight. I have been back and forward between Winchester VA and Rockville MD each day. Tiring would be the word I would choose.


Hi Daisy81,

That is not a problem at all and thank you for keeping me updated!

Have a great weekend,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

My cruze, does the EXACT same thing, as you are describing. I've also brought my cruze to the dealership...but to be sent back without an answer, because, I couldn't replicate the problem. After couple weeks of driving it, I got really aggravated and I said, "I'm bringing my car back to the dealer and I'm driving it...how I drive and I'm NOT leaving until it happens!" Sure enough, it happens!! My cruze, is scheduled for repair, on the 14th of this month. I can't wait!!!! I will keep you all posted! Good luck with your cruze man!!!!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry about the delay. Here is the video of the issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this knock knock, whose there, or the engine over revving while shifting?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Is this knock knock, whose there, or the engine over revving while shifting?


It seemed more like the engine couldn't engage the gear after down shifting in automatic mode so in the moment it took me to realize what was going on the RPMs spiked while the car was coasting.

The first time this happened to me was on an on ramp merging onto the highway with no merge. Imagine me expecting my car to go and instead getting that and almost crapping my pants while taking what little speed I had and puling into the shoulder not knowing what was going on. The idiots at the dealer could have killed me.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

My Cruze is at the dealer....with the transmission out of it. It appears at 38,xxx miles, there are worn parts in the transmission. Parts are on order. I am driving a 2016 Cruze as a rental. I can't wait to drive my 14 Cruze and get away from that pos 16 Rental Cruze. I'll give full update one I have the car back and have all the information.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

203-CRUZER said:


> My Cruze is at the dealer....with the transmission out of it. It appears at 38,xxx miles, there are worn parts in the transmission. Parts are on order. I am driving a 2016 Cruze as a rental. I can't wait to drive my 14 Cruze and get away from that pos 16 Rental Cruze. I'll give full update one I have the car back and have all the information.


Hey there 203-CRUZER,

I regret to hear about the transmission concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze, I understand how inconvenient it can be to be without your vehicle. Please keep us updated on the repair and send us a private message if we can be of any additional assistance in the meantime!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Got my 14 Cruze back today! I am VERY pleased with how it performs!!! 
It turned out that after the tech drove my car, he determined something was terribly wrong (which I already knew this) with the transmission. After taking it out of the car 2-6 pistons were leaking and burnt fluid was present..and a bunch of worn parts. This is at 38,xxx miles! Transmission was completely overhauled. Replaced 2-6 piston. Replaced clutch packs and flushed the torque converter. New seals and gaskets were installed and topped off the fluid level. 
From what you've described in your initial post, it described my problem I was having with my cruze. I must say, it out performs itself before this got fixed -night and day, galaxies apart difference I feel driving it down the road! Be persistent man! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## mattjh (Apr 25, 2019)

hi...changed the oil in 2013 cruze lt. didnt have funnel so some oil got away from me. however now my tranny wont engage reverse and drive will but reluctantly.
help!) what did i do?


----------

